# US PAN CAR CHAMPIONSHIPS entry form



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought Id post this here as well as in the Oval racing section (since were not just racing oval an all):










I will do what I can to make it as inexpensive as possible for you guys to at least consider making the trip. First off, I have a connection down in San Antonio that is working on getting a special hotel rate for this particular race (I know it is still 9 months away so I aint gonna say much more beyond that until I have something in stone). Also, I am gonna cruise the travel sites and see if I can find some real cheap airfares as well (again I wont give any details until I have something locked down). I also will talk to the owner and see if we can have a grill or two set up so that there can be food at the track for the racers (no charge). I will also talk to him about making sure that there are plenty of parts in stock for the racers, maybe even at a discount (again that has to be locked in stone so don't go running with it just yet). Any other concerns that you may have regarding the expense required for this trip can be emailed to me and I will see if I can work out something.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, Entries are now open and I am working with a group to make this event even bigger! Hope to see many of you there


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

[edited] Please read our TOS on posting "hey, visit my web site" type messages. Thanks!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

uspancarchamps said:


> [edited] Please read our TOS on posting "hey, visit my web site" type messages. Thanks!


Sorry hankster. You race pan cars?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey everybody! I just thought Id give this a little bump. I know its still a good few months out from the actual race, but I am considering having a "warmup race" if there is enough interest? Good idea?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, I was asked by one of my assistants to consider offering F1 as a class. Would any of you like that? (of course the F201 woudnt be allowed because it really isn't a pan car by definition)


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

bump to the top!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

oh and here is one of our logos


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Bump it to the top, we have picked up another sponsor!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

back to the top!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

With the race being rescheduled and all I thought I should bump this up and let you guys know that the updated entry form/flyer will be posted in the next week or so


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Date is move to may 13th to 15th

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1244783


----------

